# EMT-Paramedic School Question



## griffithsgriffin (Mar 27, 2012)

How difficult is it to be accepted into paramedic school with no EMS work experience? I have my EMT-B certification, but no field experience. I would be looking at applying to schools in the Portland, OR area (OHSU, PCC, OIT, CCC). Thanks!

Zack


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 27, 2012)

It would depend highly upon the program. I had two guys in my class who had no field experience, they've already dropped and we just started in January, but I'm going through a fairly fast paced program that by it's very nature pretty much requires field experience.


----------



## nwhitney (Mar 28, 2012)

PCC is tougher to get into based on numbers alone.  They take 24 students once a year while OHSU and NCIT take students twice a year, pretty confident about OHSU and NCIT.  I don't know anything about CCC's program.  

While you can get into a program without field experience it is tougher.  Highly recommend getting some field experience.  It doesn't have to be running 911 calls, IFT experience is great. 

Each program has their own entry requirements.  Have you checked those out?

What happened with Metro?


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Mar 28, 2012)

nwhitney said:


> PCC is tougher to get into based on numbers alone.  They take 24 students once a year while OHSU and NCIT take students twice a year, pretty confident about OHSU and NCIT.  I don't know anything about CCC's program.
> 
> While you can get into a program without field experience it is tougher.  Highly recommend getting some field experience.  It doesn't have to be running 911 calls, IFT experience is great.
> 
> ...



Im still talking with Metro. They're not doing interviews for a few more weeks but I am just looking into PS as a backup, should I not get a job anywhere. I do plan on going eventually anyway, but I'd like to gain experience first


----------



## Melmd (Mar 28, 2012)

I lieu with the question that experience is needed in going to medic school, what part medic school will help you if you only underwent an IFT work? Are there things in work experience that will help you with the academic aspect of medic school?

And ,will you not get the needed "medic" experience later  at the clinical rotation and preceptorship?


I'm just asking because why bother to work at an IFT company if i can go straight to medic school?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 28, 2012)

I went in to medic school with no true EMS experience. I have done just fine and haven't felt like experience was necessary. I started working as an Intermediate part way through school and while I have no doubt you could work and function as a medic with no prior experience even 6 months does help with the operations aspect of the job. Learning the system, the protocols, the city, how to interact with co-responders. The fact that I already know all of this plus have built a good rapport with other agencies seems like it will make my FTO time as well as when I'm out there by myself go much smoother.

Cliff notes: You don't NEED experience by any means, but it will make the job easier to learn.


----------



## Melmd (Mar 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Cliff notes: You don't NEED experience by any means, but it will make the job easier to learn.



Great! Thank you for the enlightenment sir!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

Melmd said:


> Great! Thank you for the enlightenment sir!



No problem. 

Please don't ever call me sir again, it makes me feel old! hahahaha


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Mar 29, 2012)

the reasons why i wanna work as a basic before going into PS is because I want to be sure I am set on EMS as a career, I want to gain experience, and in hopes of the possibility of getting financial assistance for school from the job


----------



## Melmd (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> No problem.
> 
> Please don't ever call me sir again, it makes me feel old! hahahaha



Copy on that! :beerchug:


----------



## fast65 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm getting into the discussion a little late, but I'll throw my opinion in. 

I had no problems getting into a paramedic program without EMS experience, however, I will admit that the program I went to lacked the quality I initially thought it had, so I did a lot of self-teaching as well. 

As far as the debate about experience vs. no experience prior to paramedic school goes, there are plenty of threads about it if you really want to dive into that topic. My personal opinion is that it depends highly upon the person, and upon their drive to succeed. You could have all the experience in the world, but if you don't truly work hard in school, then that experience is useless.

Just an FYI, I think some of Metro's sister companies on the coast MAY be hiring basics. So if you're willing to travel, that could be an option.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> As far as the debate about experience vs. no experience prior to paramedic school goes, there are plenty of threads about it if you really want to dive into that topic. My personal opinion is that it depends highly upon the person, and upon their drive to succeed. You could have all the experience in the world, but if you don't truly work hard in school, then that experience is useless./QUOTE]
> 
> Best advice in this thread by far.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> fast65 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the debate about experience vs. no experience prior to paramedic school goes, there are plenty of threads about it if you really want to dive into that topic. My personal opinion is that it depends highly upon the person, and upon their drive to succeed. You could have all the experience in the world, but if you don't truly work hard in school, then that experience is useless./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> NVRob said:
> 
> 
> > Why thank you *SIR*, I do what I can. h34r:
> ...


----------



## fast65 (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> fast65 said:
> 
> 
> > You're cruisin' for a bruisin' mister!
> ...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> NVRob said:
> 
> 
> > Like I'm scared of you Rob, you might break a hip.
> ...


----------



## fast65 (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> fast65 said:
> 
> 
> > Psh. Texting and talking smack on EMTlLife...that's how cool we are :rofl:
> ...


----------



## Melmd (Mar 29, 2012)

Now I'm getting the real picture! Interesting! Thanks for the great help!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

Fast has a good point. A AP level high schooler could do the paramedic didactic, hell a regular, driven high schooler could probably do it as well. The application of it is the tough part. 

There are plenty of people out there that rock it during didactic then fall on their face in clinicals or their internship. Just like there are people that are "bottom of the barrel" during didactic then are rockstars during clinicals or their internship. 

Fortunately for me I have been a rockstar in both thus far  Alright, you can pop my ego bubble now.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Fast has a good point. A AP level high schooler could do the paramedic didactic, hell a regular, driven high schooler could probably do it as well. The application of it is the tough part.
> 
> There are plenty of people out there that rock it during didactic then fall on their face in clinicals or their internship. Just like there are people that are "bottom of the barrel" during didactic then are rockstars during clinicals or their internship.
> 
> *Fortunately for me I have been a rockstar in both thus far  Alright, you can pop my ego bubble now.*




Dammit, I was gonna say the same thing about myself...except you probably deserve that title more than I do.


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Mar 29, 2012)

wow alot of great info here from some obviously experienced pros! thanks guys and gals! i guess if i dont get a gig as a basic soon, I will then start the application proccess :S


----------



## duncklee5 (Apr 17, 2012)

No difficulty at all in attending paramedic school although you know all the basic rules and requirements of that place, and by just little concentration you easily achieve everything.


----------

